# Baby Hedgie Almost Choked!



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

My baby girl almost choked to death on some Kitten Purina, honestly scared me to death but I was able to get it out of her in time. 

What can i do? They're small, but should I make them smaller? I really dont want that happening ever again! I cant believe my breeder told me to get that kind! 

Shes 5 and a half weeks old


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

5 1/2 weeks old is pretty young for a breeder to be letting her go. i'm glad you were able to help her and she's okay. i'd break them up or even maybe grind them just a bit until you can slowly get her switched to a new food the next couple weeks. the food she is on now is probably not only too big for a baby, but also too hard for her so it may also help to moisten the food a bit with a little warm water to make it easier for her to eat. 

royal canin baby cat is used by quite a few breeders and owners (myself included) and is really small pieces that are usually pretty safe for babies (some people don't like it because there are other foods that are better, but i really like the small pieces and feel safe with it).


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

I was suggested that but my breeder had her on the Purina brand, though I dont like it, and said it was the same size as Royal. Im going to have to switch her soon, because I really dont want that to happen again.

I know, the breeder was willing to let her go at 5 weeks. I held it off to 5 and a half, she'll be 6 weeks in a couple days. I've cut it up smaller, and im going to moisten it as well. Thanks for the advice. 

I honestly feel like a bad hedgie mom  urgh


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

don't feel bad it happens and wasn't your fault. you had no way of knowing, some hedgies can eat that kind just fine and it's too big and hard for others. the breeder is wrong though, i actually have purina one mixed in with my hedgies other better foods and have used purina for years with my cats (just got them off it) and my dogs and all purina kinds i've used and seen are bigger than royal canin kinds.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Make sure you do what I suggested in the other thread. Give her multiple bowls of kibble in different forms. Some hedgies are really picky about their kibble. 
Example, for the cylindrical shaped kibble, I MUST cut them in half, or my boy will not eat it. But for other people, if they cut it, their hedgie will refuse to eat it. LG actually did a small study/group info about that many months back. 

So be sure to give her a bowl with whole kibble, bowl with crushed kibble, and a 3rd bowl with soaked kibble. This will ensure she will eat something if she happens to be picky.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

She's not picky, i think she was too excited because she's been eating it for a while now (so the breeder told me) with no problems. I will set another bowl aside with some wet ones. Im keeping an eye on her, but she's sleeping right now i hope shes okay.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Over the years I have rarely found a hedgehog that would eat round, pellet or oval shapes. By far, X and Y is the food shape of choice which I am glad of because there is more risk of choking with round, pellet or oval, especially if the kibble is very hard as some are. With the X & Y shapes the little parts break off much easier than a solid shaped kibble. It's not to say that X & Y's don't get caught in their mouths, but there is a bit less risk IMO. 

Royal Canin Baby Cat is an ideal food for babies. Not only is it tiny little pieces but they are softer and easier to crunch than adult sized kibble. At 5.5 weeks, she should be on an easy to eat food as her little jaws are not strong enough for big food. Letting a baby go at 5 weeks is irresponsible IMO, and good for you for being as prepared for her as you were.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm glad I was monitoring her eating, and by monitoring her eating I mean I can't seem to leave her side for long lol I just watch her doing everything, sleeping, eating, running etc. 

I crushed it up and she LOVES it, I think she might not of been eating enough before, because she ate all ten pieces i had "tested" for her right away, and I THINK I can hear her know eating the new ones I just made up, basically I'm cutting them in two, the X's and the heart shapes, and then adding water, letting it get a little mushy, and then I break them up more. NO choking hazards at ALL lol!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Nancy - Amelia's treat-foods are actually round, and she goes psychotic for them! Then again, she is a bit strange.


----------

